# Sat. @ Cabelas



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Wish me luck guys. Tomorrow I go for a job interview at Cabelas Columbus.
I'm a senior citizen and just think I can do it. Come see me if I make the cut.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

bassin mickey said:


> Wish me luck guys. Tomorrow I go for a job interview at Cabelas Columbus.
> I'm a senior citizen and just think I can do it. Come see me if I make the cut.


Good luck!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck, if I lived up there I would apply also, think it would be a great place for part time work. Of course the discount on the fishin stuff would probably eat up all my earnings but think of the money I saved, Now isn't that what the women say when they buy things on sale?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck. When is that store scheduled to open?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

bassin mickey said:


> Wish me luck guys. Tomorrow I go for a job interview at Cabelas Columbus.
> I'm a senior citizen and just think I can do it. Come see me if I make the cut.


Good luck Mickey! BTW, tomorrow is Fri -- not Sat....just say'n


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn!!! failed the calendar question right off the bat.


----------



## ShaneR (Jun 7, 2004)

The store is opening in March.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I hope you make it... its going up around the corner from my house... I'll be seeing you in the cafe regularly!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man, i wish you luck. i,ll just be glad when they open it. i live over in muncie in. its about a 4+ hour drive for me to go to dundee mi. but im looking at about a 2 1/2 hr drive to columbus. i know i could just order what i want, but then i wouldnt get to meet you,LOL. and i just like shopping at the cabelas stores.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> Wish me luck guys. Tomorrow I go for a job interview at Cabelas Columbus.
> I'm a senior citizen and just think I can do it. Come see me if I make the cut.


Good luck mickey! Hope you land the job! And sherman I agree,shopping in person is WAY better then on line,or magazine...

What kind of interview process would a place like this have(not looking for job just curious), Cause I hope they offer better knowledge then your local gander mountain does(no offence at all to anyone on here that might work there,Just the people I have delt with there),cause any one I have dealt with at gander just didnt know what they were talking about.....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it's probably been talked about but would someone please refresh my memory and tell me where abouts the store is going to be located in Columbus ?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Store will be up at Polaris


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The store is at the Gemini exit at Polaris right by Costco


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahh sorry hit return to quick. Just wanted to say good luck Mickey!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Good Luck to you, BTW, find out the employee discount if you can.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Good luck with the interview. The thought has crossed my mind too. However, a 4 hour shift in the store takes away from my 4 hours on the lake. I'll pay a little more for my tackle. Hope to see you there.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the best wishes. But it didn't go just right for me. It was imo a real cattle call. My interviewer was a little out of it. They had done 900 applications this week. Being this was the last day I'm sure they just wanted to head for the airport. So I just figure-- more time to fish.-- He did mention being a greeter--I replied "I don't push no carts",


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

bassin mickey said:


> Thanks for all the best wishes. But it didn't go just right for me. It was imo a real cattle call. My interviewer was a little out of it. They had done 900 applications this week. Being this was the last day I'm sure they just wanted to head for the airport. So I just figure-- more time to fish.-- He did mention being a greeter--I replied "I don't push no carts",


Sorry to hear it didn't go to well. I had a very good interview, of course he lived here in Columbus and had just got hired as a manager 3 Months ago. So he couldn't have been in a rush to leave. We both hit it off well, and had a lot in common as far as camping\kayaking and fishing. Told me if everything goes good, as far as application wise and drug screen, that he would like to hire me:C. But then again he could have said that to everyone.
Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Count your blessings. A friend of mine worked part time nights at Gander Mt, cleaning the floors and such. He got a discount and he used it too! Come payday, he would end up oweing them money. His wife said, honey, we can't afford you to work there anymore!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would not recommend working there during the grand opening. For the flood of customers and what they are going to pay you it is just not worth it. It will take a toll on your hobby of hunting and fishing. You will deal with so many nimrods that you will start to lose desire to hunt and fish. I worked the first 6 years that the Dundee store was open. As far as working conditions you are just another number just like any retailer. They will try hard to get the most knowledgeable people to open the store. The longer that the store is open the less knowledge the outfitters will have. The really good people will get pissed off and quit. If you have a stack of cash and want to use the discount as a part timer then quit it might not be too bad. To leave a good job in this economy to make Cabelas a career you would have to be out of your mind.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I worked at Cabelas in Dundee, mi part time summer and holiday break when I was in college. The discount back then was not anything good enough that I would buy anything. It was the highest on clothes then low or nothing on like electronics, guns and ammo. They did have training programs where you could buy stuff at big discounts through brand names you were trained on. They kept almost everyone part time and lots of weekend working, I was able to not work Sundays but almost every Saturday. Only thing I really didn't like was pushing credit cards on people so I didn't do it which they didn't like.


----------

